

Should I quit to go home? - biggoof

Hey guys,<p>I&#x27;m from the west coast, and moved east to help an old coworker&#x27;s startup. He is self funded and believes in slowly growing the company. However, in the past year that I&#x27;ve been with him he has not managed to find suitable talent to grow. I left behind friends, family, better living conditions, hobbies, activities in pursuit for risk and adventure. The only feeling I have now is of homesickness.<p>The only thing I&#x27;m gaining here is a paycheck and valuable experience. No stock options, no holiday bonus, no perks. It doesn&#x27;t help to find out that the boss&#x27; personality and temperament is negative and demeaning towards other employees.<p>When I look at my resume, it looks like that of a typical gen y job hopper, with multiple 4-6 month gigs, some 1-2 year gigs.<p>Friends of HN, please advise and guide me to towards to right path.<p>Thank you.
======
ElectronCharge
It sounds like this opportunity didn't work out for you. Moving home sounds
like your best move.

I'd suggest trying to leave on the best possible terms with your current boss,
to get a good reference down the road. Make sure you have something lined up
back at home before resigning.

Don't worry too much about the job hopping, concentrate on improving your
skills and building a portfolio of work you can show to new prospective
employers.

Good luck!

